# Dr. IV placement



## dawndi67

I have Dr.'s in the ER that place the IV. Is there a CPT for this?or is it just part of the E&M?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## akreager

Its part of the IV fluid code.


----------



## timvandiver

*DR Intraosseous*

What about the ER doctors putting in the IO needles, Intraosseous (in the bone) for emergency fluids and resuscitations? 
And what if it is physician guided and the nurse puts it in? 
thanks


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

no there is no code for this....pls verify infusion/hydration (90760-90779) guidelines



dawndi67 said:


> I have Dr.'s in the ER that place the IV. Is there a CPT for this?or is it just part of the E&M?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

no special code if the doctor does vs ancillary staff, use 36680



timvandiver said:


> What about the ER doctors putting in the IO needles, Intraosseous (in the bone) for emergency fluids and resuscitations?
> And what if it is physician guided and the nurse puts it in?
> thanks


----------



## okiesawyers

The placement is a part of the hydration/therapy code.  See your CPT book for the clarification.


----------

